# Reingoats...LOL!



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Took some pics of the goats today for holiday cards:

Benny is the most photogenic of the bunch!









Jezabelle--looking pretty good!









Delilah--wanted no part of the antlers...nobody makes a fool out of Delilah!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is the cutest....Delilah....is telling her mommy... that she don't want to be seen... in what she calls a dunce hat...LOL :greengrin:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*LOVE IT!*

_Great Pics!_


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:thumb: aww.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL, that is too cute. You always come up with good photo ideas.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks everybody! I wish Delilah would have been more cooperative, but she just would not have any of it. It was too funny! :greengrin:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Cute! Benny makes a nice, cooperative Reingoat - ho, ho, ho!

Deb Mc


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I still think that Benny is one handsome boy! Those antlers are just too cute on all of them, even un-co-operative Delilah


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

No way would my goats do that. OK, one, she is my 55 pound lap goat.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL! That is too funny!


----------



## crowe (Dec 14, 2009)

WOW, they are sooo cute,
wish I was that creative. Your goats are gorgeous. :thumb:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks all--it was a lot of fun taking the pics and the goats seemed to enjoy the extra attention...except Delilah, that is!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Too cute!!

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

hey send me three of them will ya,,,,, lmao thats hilarious and so cute made my day


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Such cute pictures!!!!


----------

